# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  If I Had My Life To Live Over...

## Miss_Sweet

IF I HAD MY LIFE TO LIVE OVER 

(Written after she found out she was dying from cancer.)- by Erma Bombeck 

I would have gone to bed when I was sick instead of pretending the earth would go into a holding pattern if I weren't there for the day. 

I would have burned the pink candle sculpted like a rose before it melted in storage. 

I would have talked less and listened more. 

I would have invited friends over to dinner even if the carpet was stained or the sofa faded. 

I would have eaten the popcorn in the 'good' living room and worried much less about the dirt when someone wanted to light a fire in the fireplace. 

I would have taken the time to listen to my grandfather ramble about his youth. 

I would never have insisted the car windows be rolled up on a summer day because my hair had just been teased and sprayed. 

I would have sat on the lawn with my children and not worried about grass stains. 

I would have cried and laughed less while watching television and more while watching life. 

I would never have bought anything just because it was practical, wouldn't show soil, or was guaranteed to last a lifetime. 

Instead of wishing away nine months of pregnancy, I'd have cherished every moment and realized that the wonderment growing inside me was the only chance in life to assist God in a miracle. 

When my kids kissed me impetuously, I would never have said, "Later. Now go get washed up for dinner." 

There would have been more "I love you's." More "I'm sorry's." 

But mostly, given another shot at life, I would seize every minute, look at it and really see it , live it and never give it back.

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Frown: 

Lovely post again sweety :givefl;

----------


## Muzna

so nice :givefl;  :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## Aleena

nice post  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

nice sharing naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## riya420

veryyyyyyyyyyy depressing but yeah good stuff.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx

----------


## *Fatima*

very nice post sweeti

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome huni

----------


## Roshni

If I had a life to live over . . . (sigh)

----------


## waffa

well sweeto aap  ka yai style tu main nai aaj dekha hai so nice na very gr8 work gud very good

----------


## bdohadwala

so nice

----------


## unexpected

nice post :givefl;  :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Do i need to say anything sis? :Smile:

----------


## vishal_life27

brilliant

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

wowwww
nice sharin'

----------


## Fairy

:biggrin;
*
I would have sat on the lawn with my children and not worried about grass stains. 

My all time favourite post*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks aaaaaapi  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

:applaud;
Life is precious. beautiful post ma sis 


Thanks 4 sharing

----------

